# Carvewright



## iwasframed (Sep 9, 2011)

How well the machine cuts plexiglass 1/4"?


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

iwasframed said:


> How well the machine cuts plexiglass 1/4"?


Plexiglass is not heat resistant and will turn gummy. 

You can carve/cut HARD acrylics such as Corian, polycarbonate and cast acrylic. There are also heat tolerant pvc type products that carve great such as Azek. They can tolerate the 20,000+ RPMS of the bit without melting.

1/4" is no problem, but you will need to have a board under it, so that the machine sees at least 1/2".

Connie


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## Dazed838 (May 25, 2011)

This area is generally for just saying hello and making an introduction. So on that note, hello! There is more info about the Carvewright over in the CNC section of this forum if you would like to see it. This is a great site and the people are friendly so enjoy!


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

*Move Thread?*

Maybe someone with the appropriate permissions can move it to the correct location.

Connie


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## iwasframed (Sep 9, 2011)

was very helpful. Thank you!


----------

